# Sax for sale



## hamilton (Mar 31, 2004)

I made 3 attempts to post a sax for sale . Nothing happened . I meet the criteria. Any insights ? Thanks


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

hamilton said:


> I made 3 attempts to post a sax for sale . Nothing happened . I meet the criteria. Any insights ? Thanks


Are you posting in the proper section? Saxophones must be sold in the classifieds area under Saxophones for Sale.

Here's a link to the section:


https://www.saxontheweb.net/forums/saxophones-for-sale.426/



Otherwise maybe you aren't filling out the listing properly. There are required fields that have to be filled in to create a listing.

Here's the forum instructions:








Marketplace and Feedback Announcement


We're excited to share the new Marketplace listing format and the restoration of Classifieds/Marketplace feedback (aka Buyer/Seller Rating). What Is Marketplace? The marketplace is an initiative to improve our system and features for more transactional-based content. Currently, we are focused...




www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## hamilton (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I tried again and it worked .


----------

